# What does recovery feel like?



## Sike25 (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm just sitting here and my mind is wandering aimlessly when this thought can to me. What does recovery feel like. I've pretty much forgotten what emotions and controlled thoughts and complete inner monologue feel like. I've read a lot of posts on recovery but never got the differences. What's it like? And I don't mean the bullshit cope "recoveries" or looked at a picture for 2 hours and "recovered". I mean you had issues and you resolved them and beat dp. You went throughout that awful struggle and came out on top.

I'm really curious to know so anything is helpful thanks bros.


----------



## seafoamwaves (Sep 20, 2013)

I recovered before, but relapsed back into DP. When you recover you feel like yourself. Right now we don't feel like our self. You don't even have to recover to start feeling good, just enjoy your life the best you can


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2013)

Any time you feel good that's part of your recovery.... You'll see what I mean when you recover


----------



## Sike25 (Apr 30, 2012)

I mean spefically though? When you recovered how did things look? did your body feel different? what do emotions 'FEEL like? what about thoughts?


----------



## Albert (May 6, 2013)

When I recovered it was really anticlimactic. Dont get me wrong i was grateful i just didn't care that much. One day I just realized I hadn't felt like it in a long time and I was like "oh, alright cool". Anyway you feel back to normal, your emotions are all directly back in your body again. Things have meaning again sorta haha. Like I remember when I was still dp'd I was playing cards one day(blackjack) and I remember thinking " I know the rules for the game and how to win but this is kinda pointless. I'm really just putting pieces of paper down until the game is over. I'm like a robot who is only reacting to the stuff the other player is doing." But now I'm like "dude I want to win, hopefully I get that ace and a king. 17? Hit me I like to live dangerously!" I don't care if the game is stupid and i don't feel like I'm just reacting. You just get back into it if that makes any sense.


----------



## miabella (Jun 19, 2013)

Recovery feels "normal". You feel like your mind is in-sync with your body, you feel connected, and you feel... like yourself. To me, it almost feels like I went from looking down at myself in a bird's-eye view sort of way to being back in my body and in full control. It feels like you're more in tune with your life and less stuck in your own repetitive thoughts and worries. I look back on my DP/DR thoughts and they now seem ridiculous and illogical... like they were a major waste of my time.


----------



## Sike25 (Apr 30, 2012)

Fearless said:


> Recovery is like realizing that you are carrying a dead elephant on your back, and dropping it into the marsh where it belongs.


Haha holy shit I'm dead


----------



## Sike25 (Apr 30, 2012)

But what's it like? What's the difference between dp thinking and normal thinking? What do emotions feel like when you've recovered? When things don't seem 2D?


----------



## Sike25 (Apr 30, 2012)

Fearless said:


> why you ask a question you know the answer to?
> 
> what do you want to recover from if you state you don't know what it'd be like to recovered?


I'd this thread is probably pointless.

I just haven't felt life in a while an I've forgotten what it's like to feel connected. I just wanted to know I guess.


----------



## Sike25 (Apr 30, 2012)

Fearless said:


> Recovery feels great. : - ) and you are closer to it than you think now, that's how ironic and paradoxical DP is.


Yea it doesn't feel that way. Stuff came up that's a huge cause of my dp and my mind just shattered and I feel more dpd than I have. Mostly brain fog.

I do get what your saying though. Ok if feelin more dpd means your getting better but you have to feel worse in order to get through this.


----------



## Sike25 (Apr 30, 2012)

I mean I'm not expecting this grand thing to happen when I rec


----------



## Sike25 (Apr 30, 2012)

I mean I'm not expecting this grand thing to happen when I recover though that would be nice.

I'm just hoping for that moment when I recovery and I move from my head to my chest and can feel my face and recognize my self in the mirror and FEEL emotions. Not just sense them in the dp way but be a part of them and them a part of me. When I have my inner monologue back and my thoughts feel like my own.


----------

